# goldfish



## gail (May 3, 2008)

Hello can anyone help I have a sick goldfish i think it is swimbladder but not sure. he started off floating at the top of the tank and then resting at the bottem today though he is not eating and is on his side i have added aquarium salt to the water I've tried feeding him a pea but he is not eating please help i dont want him to die and i dont know what else to do


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

I had this recently with one of my fish, i put a small peice of broccolli in the tank and they all ate from it, the one who had swimbladder got well again. ( swim bladder is caused by constipation so that made her go to loo)


----------



## gail (May 3, 2008)

Hi Sully
Thanks for that but unfortunatly my little shaboo died last night. He was not eating at all I tried to feed him a pea but he just was not interested and sadly died .


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

give her some live food "daphnia" that should sort it out. fantails are more prone to swim bladder coz of their internal organs are more squashed up than a normal goldfish!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

gail said:


> Hi Sully
> Thanks for that but unfortunatly my little shaboo died last night. He was not eating at all I tried to feed him a pea but he just was not interested and sadly died .


thats a shame, sorry about that.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

gail said:


> Hi Sully
> Thanks for that but unfortunatly my little shaboo died last night. He was not eating at all I tried to feed him a pea but he just was not interested and sadly died .


Im sorry to hear that, even though its a fish its still sad as they do have little personalities!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww sorry to hear he passed over - we did used to get some drops for the tank for swimbladder but its that long ago I have forgotten what it was...I think if I remember it was blue!!!!


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

The same thing happened to me, I have only had my goldfish for two days, they were a present from my brother, I noticed that 2 of them didnt really mingle with the others as much and were lying on the floor last night every so often they would turn on to their side, and sadly they were both dead when I got up this morning.
I agree that they may only be fish but they do have their own little personalities.


----------

